# Waterfowl Hunting Packages....



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Waterfowl Hunting Packages: 
(Will Split into (2) Packages or available as One Complete Package)
~ PRICES UPDATED ~ 12K For the ENTIRE PACKAGE/Or

Snow Goose Hunting Package: $4,000 (That is 50% OFF NEW)
(3) Doz Dakota Decoy Painted Snow/Blue Goose Full Body Motion Stand Decoys
(800) Silo-sock Snow/Blue Goose Decoys
(5) Dozen Avery TNT Snow/Blue Goose Shell/Motion Stake Decoys
(24) Feather Flyer Snow/Blue Goose Decoys
(12) Silo-sock Flyer Snow Goose Decoys
(2) Rotary Machines 4 arm motorized Prairiewind Decoy Brand
(2) Electronic Callers
(3) Batteries for E-collars & Rotary machines

Canada Goose & Duck Hunting Package: $4,500 (That is 50% OFF NEW)
(13) Dozen Dakota Decoy EVA Painted/Head Flocked Canada Lesser Full Body Motion Stand Decoys
(2) Dozen Dakota Decoy Floater Painted/Head Flocked Canada Goose Decoys
(5) Dozen Dakota Decoy Floater Painted/Head Flocked Mallard Duck Decoys
(6) Dozen other Floater Duck Decoys mixed bag (Mallard, Pintail etc.)
(2) Baby Mojo Mallard Decoys

Layout Blinds can go with either package or split up. (MAKE OFFER)
(4) Final Approach Pro-Guide Khaki Layout Blinds
(2) Final Approach Pro-Guide Older Shadow Grass Camo Layout Blinds
(2) Final Approach SUB Camo Layout Blinds
(1) Avery Power Hunter Max4 Camo Layout Blind

Enclosed Trailer can go with either package or separate. $4,000 (That is almost $2K OFF NEW)
(1) 2013 H&H V-Nose 16ft. Enclosed Trailer 

Located in Northern Utah. 
Serious Inquiries ONLY! I do not have any pictures at this time as all these items are in storage. 
Contact me and we can discuss this CRAZY Discounted Gear.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That has got to be $10k worth of decoys and stuff. Are you getting out of hunting or just cashing out to buy something else?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I wish I had the money for all these, and the hunting access to need all of these! I hope you're able to sell them soon for a fair price.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

NoDak must not have been what it's all cracked up to be.


----------

